# Got 2 trips planned



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

May at Algonac (9-12th)
Sterling June 13-18th
Port Cresent-- yet to reserve
Higgins-- third week in August.

Maybe Lakeport sometime to be determined
Sept/Oct. to be determined somewhere


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That looks like 6 trips, to me.  Can't miss on Walleyes at Sterling at that time.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Unless it's blowing!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> That looks like 6 trips, to me.  Can't miss on Walleyes at Sterling at that time.


You're talking about Mike  perfect timing for algonac too...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> Unless it's blowing!


One year was like that. 25mph everyday.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Fishndude said:


> That looks like 6 trips, to me.  Can't miss on Walleyes at Sterling at that time.


Well 2 reserved so far.

Did 7 last year.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

snortwheeze said:


> You're talking about Mike  perfect timing for algonac too...


Close to home for a shakedown trip. 
Might do another a week or so after. I like the short trip to the launch while camping instead of the 45-50 minute from home.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> May at Algonac (9-12th)
> Sterling June 13-18th
> Port Cresent-- yet to reserve
> Higgins-- third week in August.
> ...


Port Austin has a thing called Porch fest in late June ... Say after father's day. If you tie that into your Port Crescent trip. 

Fishing the drop off or lighthouse is always fun.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Wasman2. said:


> Port Austin has a thing called Porch fest in late June ... Say after father's day. If you tie that into your Port Crescent trip.
> 
> Fishing the drop off or lighthouse is always fun.


We go the 3 rd week in July usually 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Port Cresent is now reserved for July 19-25.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm set for Van Ripper in July, 8 sites for our group camp. Really enjoyed there last summer, so we're taking the whole gang this year.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

FINALLY!!!!!!!
After trying all week to reserve a site finally got one this morning. Tried right at 8am. As soon as the clock struck 8 I pushed the reserve button. Always seemed someone was just a nano second quicker. Been trying full serve but few are available there. Even today the first one I tried was taken. Went to second choice (not full serve) and bingo. I got it. 2 minutes later all other I had listed as a possibility were taken. #138 is now mine. August 14-20.


----------

